# Toc Featherstone In Crate



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 5, 2016)

I originally found the crate at antique archeology and a friend of mine who works there was able to pull some string and get it in my hands for a smokin' deal. 

With the specs of the original bike being on the side of the crate. I was able to track down a Featherstone that matched up.

I put the two together and here is the result. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2016)

That crate is beyond awesome....believe the box may have housed the saddle originally....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 5, 2016)

bricycle said:


> That crate is beyond awesome....believe the box may have housed the saddle originally....



Yeah, it's a perfect fit but I want it to be seen. Maybe leave one side off and set it in there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

That's awesome man cave candy there! V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 5, 2016)

So when's the unboxing video with review and test ride?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks interesting and it appears to fit like a glove with no wasted space!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 5, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That's awesome man cave candy there! V/r Shawn



Ditto!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 5, 2016)

*
The thought of a collector scoring a TOC, notable-
brand bicycle shipping crate for a very-tall frame
ride is one thing.

The thought of a collector scoring the appropriate
bicycle for the crate ...... WOW !!

You are very, very fortunate.

....... patric
*


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks guys, much appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Apr 6, 2016)

that is one great display piece.....i love it


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome! ...Forgive my ignorance, but what does TOC stand for? I searched the 'net and one site had 82 different meanings, including "take over Canada". I thought it might be totally original condition but couldn't find that one.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 6, 2016)

Brian R. said:


> Awesome! ...Forgive my ignorance, but what does TOC stand for? I searched the 'net and one site had 82 different meanings, including "take over Canada". I thought it might be totally original condition but couldn't find that one.




Turn or century. 1900s

I asked the same question once


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 6, 2016)

~~~~~~You may be counting "Featherstone's" all night as you sleep~~~~~~


----------

